# Differences between all the Wolfgangs?



## 693 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have been looking at a Peavey Wolfgang Special from 2000. But I do not know what it is worth. There are thousands of models of this guitar can someone give me rundown on the difference between them?

Peavey, EVH, EBMM? Specials, Standards, USA, Japan, Korea, China, Mexico?


----------



## Brandonparty (Nov 9, 2015)

Not all encompassing, but the EBMM version was first and is the most rare (the actual EVH model, not Axis). 

Then came the Peavey model, which I personally LOVE! These are tricky though, because there are USA carved tops (2 knob), and USA/Korean Special/Special EXP models (1 knob). They all look quite similar to the untrained eye and are not marked as MIK anywhere on the guitar. The Korean guitars didn't surface until about 2002.

The early "Patent Pending" Wolfgangs, the Tobacco quilt models and any with special color finishes (ie Seafoam or any of Geoff Knapp's guitars - Van Halen Peavey Custom Shop Wolfgang Guitars at Rock'N Roll Weekend) or rosewood fretboards are considered the most desirable. The Peavey Custom Shop made some very cool instruments. Owners have lovingly created the name "Deluxe" for the fancy top guitars vs the solid colors, though Peavey never officially called them that.

The EVH/Fender model is the most recent/current iteration. This is the first time these guitars had SS frets. These are currently made in the USA (several models - carved maple top, dots or block inlays), and made in China (EVH Special - flat top, solid color and veneer top). The Specials were for a short period of time made in Japan and were one of the best values at the time - these come up used for a steal! The Specials use the same EVH pickups/pots, stainless frets and licensed Floyd hardware as the USA guitars.

In regard to the Special you are looking at, if it is a 2000 model, it is likely a n American guitar since the MIK Special EXP. Hopefully that helps a bit. There are a few good sites out there if you want to go more in depth.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Nov 9, 2015)

Brandonparty said:


> Not all encompassing, but the EBMM version was first and is the most rare (the actual EVH model, not Axis).
> 
> Then came the Peavey model, which I personally LOVE! These are tricky though, because there are USA carved tops (2 knob), and USA/Korean Special/Special EXP models (1 knob). They all look quite similar to the untrained eye and are not marked as MIK anywhere on the guitar. The Korean guitars didn't surface until about 2002.
> 
> ...



Just to add and correct one thing.

The FMIC/EVH guitars are as follows:
USA Maple cap on Basswood body with ebony or maple board
Special is Mexi made with maple veneer and basswood body, have been made previously in Japan and China with a flat top but the mexi ones are carved. only available with maple boards.

the Mexico and USA guitars use the same pickups and hardware


----------



## 693 (Nov 10, 2015)

on the Peavey's, are the ones with the stamped serial us made, while those with black print the korean ones? As i see that the two pot ones has the stamped serial.

turns out the peavey is a peavey special, how do I tell if it is korean? Are those ones worth getting?


----------



## ej207t (Nov 10, 2015)

693 said:


> on the Peavey's, are the ones with the stamped serial us made, while those with black print the korean ones? As i see that the two pot ones has the stamped serial.
> 
> turns out the peavey is a peavey special, how do I tell if it is korean? Are those ones worth getting?



the peaveys are bloody confusing, but i believe the korean models have a quilted maple top. my understanding is these arent that abysmal but compared to the US specials its not worth buying for the sake of saving 150 - 200 dollars.

i have a US special with a red flame top and i love it. i'll never get rid of it.

provided this is accurate, this wikipedia article should help you out:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peavey_EVH_Wolfgang

this is an example of a korean wolfie

Peavey Wolfgang Special | eBay

hope this helps!


----------



## 693 (Nov 10, 2015)

Turns out the one I was looking at was a korean one, found another one 100$ cheaper which was the american one, sent a message, but it was sold the same day.

Found out that the us one have square-shaped tuning pegs, while the Korean one has oval ones. A easy way to spot one!


----------

